
Show HN: In-Browser APK Bundle Analyzer - miracle2k
https://apkanalyzer.xyz/
======
miracle2k
This is similar to the APK Analyzer that is part of Android Studio, but runs
in the browser. I built this primarily because I want this functionality to
another product, but I think it might be useful for people not developing with
Android Studio.

